# Just curious on an Arc4...



## bmstrong (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone done a complete interior mod of an Arc 4? I've always liked the look of the exterior of that light...


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 5, 2008)

I did, always loved the exterior design.

Long ago I contacted a few members of CPF to mod my Arc4.
Newbie took on the challenge to gut my Arc4 and he made it a single stage twisty with momentary push.
I'll never forget that experience, he did the mod for free but it took ~2years.
Here's his thread on it:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/59275

Later on I contacted datiLED and he swapped out the lux for a seoul.

I remember Newbie mentioning how hard it was to get apart, the other problem was the fixed reflector.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 5, 2008)

One of the sexiest lights ever made. Koala mods Arc4's - PM him.


----------

